# Rodanthe Surf Fishing



## cybercuse (Oct 26, 2019)

Ok looking for a little help. Taking the family down to OBX and deciding between a house in Rodanthe and Nags Head. Looking to do a little surf fishing with my father. While catching big stuff is fun we will have a good time getting anything. Also is there a place to rent rods down there. If not I will just buy some. Any concerns with properties in Rodanthe from previous storms. Thanks


----------



## Indy2954 (Oct 26, 2019)

S curves are open. Avon took some damage from the last Nor'easter. Think Rodanthe is still good. I've been on Jennette's since last week and the morning bite has been good, afternoons are sharks/skates, and evenings are dead. Lack of wind and/or current is killing the bite right now. Just tailor blues and trout on the northern piers. Some stripers off the Little Bridge between NH and Manteo.


----------



## cybercuse (Oct 26, 2019)

Just catching up from my trip. Overall it was a great week. Caught plenty of fish but best one of all was this puppy drum. I fished all baits but I gotta say there was no bait as good as blood worms.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2019)

Had the same experience a few weeks ago with the sea mullet. Good bait


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice fish. We spent 2 weeks not a single pup. Sea mullet was epic...lol Either way its all good.


----------



## cybercuse (Oct 26, 2019)

Yes the sea Mullett were big and scooping them up 2 at a time ever once in a while


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice job!!


----------

